# Woher Wattwürmer?



## Blindfisch (26. März 2002)

Hallo Brandungsangler.
Ich bin hier neu, und doch nicht neu.
Ich lese die Beiträge hier schon fast so lange wie das Board existiert.
Da ich bis jetzt reiner Süßwasserangler war, habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen, es mal auf Fehmarn in der Brandung zu versuchen.
Da ich einen weiteren Weg habe, bietet sich natürlich das Osterwochenende an. Ich werde am Freitag vormittag eintreffen.
Da Feiertag ist und ich schon gerne am Freitag noch angeln würde, stellt sich mir die bange Frage: Wo bekomme ich Wattwürmer her?? #c 
Kann man sich auch selbst welche graben? Findet man zur Zeit welche und wo am besten?
Unterkunft habe ich übrigends mit der ganzen Familie auf dem Zeltplatz Camping am Belt im Mietwohnwagen. Kann man direkt dort auch erfolgreich angeln? (Ich weiß, der Wind sollte möglichst von vorn kommen).
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Hummer (26. März 2002)

Hallo Blindfisch,

herzlich willkommen bei der schreibenden Zunft! :m

Zum Thema Wattwurmjagd auf Fehmarn hat unser Bondex schon etwas geschrieben und zwar hier 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Albatros (26. März 2002)

Hallo Blindfisch#h

auch von mir ein *herzlichst willkommen im Board* #6 Gleich 2 Zufälle auf einmal: Dieselbe Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt da ich auch zusammen mit Zander09 am Freitag dort anreise. Ebenfalls in einem Mietwohnwagen auf dem Campingplatz Wullnau. Habe mich mal mit Nordlicht kurzgeschlossen, der mir empfahl die Wattwürmer bei Balltic Köln so schnell wie möglich vorzubestellen. Da ich nicht das geeignete Plümperzeugs habe und ich meine kostbare Zeit nicht damit verbringen will werden wir sie wohl dort vorbestellen. Les Dir mal folgenden Link durch, da erfährst Du schon eine ganze Menge 

www.broesel-online.de


----------



## Blindfisch (27. März 2002)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Wenn die Fische so schnell beißen wie Ihr hier geantwortet habt, kann ja nichts schiefgehen.:z
Einen Pümpel und ein Sieb hab ich ja. Aber ne Wathose leider noch nicht. Also mit in ein Meter tiefes Wasser gehen wird erst mal nichts.  
Hab nur meine gefütterten Gummistiefel. (gehen bis kurz unters Knie).
Gibt’s die Watti`s nicht auch im flachen Wasser? (vielleicht Knöcheltief). ;+ 
Ansonsten müsste ich mir doch welche bestellen. Geht das auch per Internet, oder lieber telefonisch?#x 
Bis wann muss man die dort abgeholt haben?
Ich geh jetzt erst mal#u


----------



## Martin1 (27. März 2002)

Hallo Blindfisch

Bei Baltic-Kölln kannst du Würmer tel. bestellen unter04362-90700.Mußt sie aber bis 16 Uhr oder so abgeholt haben. Abholzeit wird am Telefon abgesprochen. Versuchs doch mal bei Angeltreff Voss unter o4561-395991,ich glaub da kannst du auch später kommen.Ist in Neustadt am Hafen,kaum Umweg für dich.Fahr einfach Neustadt -Süd ab,im Hafen hinter der Brücke rechts,dann nach ca. 100m auf der linken Seite.Bin Freitag übrigens auch bei Voss,fahre aber mit einem seiner Leihboote raus.
Wünsch dir viel Glück.
Gruß Martin1


----------



## Blindfisch (27. März 2002)

Hallo Martin 1

Ich danke auch Dir für Deine Unterstützung.#v
Um 18.30 Uhr war ich erst zu Hause.
Aber bei Angelsport Eberhardt konnte ich um die Zeit noch welche bestellen. :q 
Kann ich mir Freitag gegen 11.00 Uhr abholen.
Ich bin schon richtig gespannt.:z
Erstes mal Brandungsangeln.
Mein 15 jähriger Sohn angelt auch mit.
Bei vier Angeln im Wasser, da wird sich doch hoffentlich ein Fisch verlaufen!? #a
Wenn ich zurück bin, kann ich ja mal kurz berichten.

Bis dahin Allen ein frohes Osterfest und Fische satt.

 :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s  :s


----------



## Albatros (27. März 2002)

ist zwar schon alles geklärt, aber hier noch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum bestellen der Wattwürmer bei Baltic Kölln. Habe es gestern per eMail gemacht, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Ich muß nicht sagen, daß ich ein klein bißchen davon enttäuscht bin? Na ja, dann werde ich es eben morgen noch mal per Telefon versuchen, hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät

@Blindfisch

auch Dir frohe Ostern und einen guten Fang. Kurz berichten, der Bericht kann gar nicht lang genug sein


----------



## Nordlicht (28. März 2002)

ich habe baltic (burgstaaken) in sachen wattis die freundschaft gekündigt.
seit dezember bin ich  fünf mal dort gewesen und habe nie  würmer bekommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mir ist es einfach zu dumm geworden denn ich entschließe  mich meist kurzfristig wenn es ums angeln geht und wenn fahre ich meistens morgens sehr früh mit dem boot raus.  da bot sich baltic immer an denn die haben ja bereits von 6.00-7.00 uhr ne stunde auf.
ich leiste mir jetzt den luxus und fahre nach heiligenhafen im dortigen angelsportladen bei der polizei, kann ich kommen wann ich will und bekomme auch am samstg würmer ohne vorbestellung !!!!!!!
er ist zwar der teuerste in sachen wattis aber ich lege bei 100 wattis gerne 2 euro drauf wenn ich die gewissheit habe das ich gute wahre bekomme.
baltic und co sind dertzeit knapp mit wattis weil die felder in holland leer sind !
der laden in h`hafen bekommt seine würmer aus dänemark und er gurkt meistens selbst an die grenze um sie zu holen, was den preis erklärt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2002)

Ich werde in diesem Jahr wieder verstärkt dazu übergehen mir meine Würmis selber zu sammeln. Ab und an kann man ja noch mal welche kaufen, besonders wenn es kurzfristig sein muß. Aber im großen und ganzen ist mir der Spaß nun langsam zu teuer geworden. Und in der Wismarer Bucht gibt es ja ganz gute Wattis.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. März 2002)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu dem Laden in Heiligenhafen.
Im Eingangsbereich steht auch ein Köder-Automat, der immer mit frischen Wattwürmern, Maden, Pilkern und diversen Twistern samt Pilkvorfachern bestückt ist !!!
Er ist Tag und Nacht, Werk- und Feiertags zugänglich.

(Da es sich um ein altes Modell aus DK handelt weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht genau ob er die Euroumstellung "überlebt" hat, werde das aber klären.)


----------



## Palerado (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Ich hole mal gerade diesen uralten Thread wieder hoch.

Bin wahrscheinlich über Ostern ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn.
Anreise Ostersamstag, angeln wahrscheinlich Sonntag und Montag.
Kann ich an den beiden Tagen irgendwo frische Wattwürmer bekommen oder hat kein Laden an Feiertagen geöffnet?


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Also ich habe immer kein Bock auf das Graben, darum kaufe ich die immer bei Egon Kock in Grebin, aber wenn Du graben möchtest kann ich Dir "Gold" empfehlen. Links von der Surfschule ist das Wasser recht flach und man kann prima graben!


----------



## Palerado (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Ne, also graben will ich auch nicht. Dafür ist die Zeit zu knapp.
Ich suche halt nen Laden auf Fehmarn oder in der Nähe bei dem man auch an Feiertagen Würmer bekommen kann.


----------



## petipet (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe baltic (burgstaaken) in sachen wattis die freundschaft gekündigt.
> seit dezember bin ich fünf mal dort gewesen und habe nie würmer bekommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben, was Nordlicht sagt. Hab da aber noch ne Frage. Beim Penny-Markt (Burg a. Fehmarn) - neben Aral-Tanke - war doch eine Filiale vom Heiligenhafener Angelschäft. Hab gehört, der hat dicht gemacht. Stimmt das? Oder ist das nur Saisonbedingt?

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Schütti (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Hallo Blindfisch,

hier steht alles was du wissen musst: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45288

Ansonsten viel Glück auf Fehmarn

Euer Schütti


----------



## Micky (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Meines Wissens nach haben die auf Fehmarn nur saisonbedingt geschlossen. 

Die "Hauptfiliale" ist in Heiligenhafen (www.angelsport-fairplay.de), die sind gerade umgezogen, ungefähr 100 Meter vom Hafen weg.

Wenn Wattis, dann hole ich die nur bei Harald. Die sind handverlesen (Mini-Anakondas) und da fällt schon mal der eine oder andere Watti mehr in die Zeitung #6


----------



## Schütti (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Hallo Blindfisch,

zum selbst plümpern habe ich noch mal einen super Thread raufgeholt.
Steht jetzt über deinem oder guck´s du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=38024

Bis denn

Euer Schütti


----------



## Palerado (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Der Laden beim Penny ist wirklich gut.
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich immer noch nicht weiss wo ich am Ostermontag Würmer her bekommen kann.
Wenn ich die Samstag auf Vorrat hole werde ich da Montag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel Spass dran haben.


----------



## Micky (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Ich hab es selber noch nicht probiert, aber wenn Du die Wattis jeweils Abends in ne frische Zeitung einwickelst, kannst Du die mit Sicherheit 2 Tage parken. 
Man möge mich verbessern wenn ich falsch liege !

Ansonsten: Denk über´s einsalzen nach....


----------



## Pickerfan (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Hallo petipet
Ich glaub da stand ein Schild geschlossen bis März. Da müsste wohl was gehen aber ist der in Heiligenhafen eigentlich wieder auf?
Bis dann
Carsten


----------



## Micky (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Der In Heiligenhafen hat wieder geöffnet, aber das schon seit knapp 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## petipet (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

|wavey: Hallo Pickerfan,

danke für deine Antwort. Hatte im September 04 noch mit dem Verkäufer von AngelSport (Burg a.F) gesprochen und der hatte mir auch gesagt, das der Laden nur in den Wintermonaten geschlossen hätte. Las aber dann mal im Board, dass die Schaufenster von Angel-Sport/Fehmarn mit "Ausverkauf, wegen Ladenaufgabe" beklebt waren.
Ansonsten hab ich da immer quicklebendige Wattis bekommen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Baltic. Denke aber, das mein Plümpereisen wieder zum Einsatz kommt. Pro Nacht verangele ich ca. 200 Würmer, je nachdem wie es läuft. Kommt eben darauf an, ob viele "Halbstarke" gierig nach den Würmern schnappen. Dann gehts rapide abwärts, mit dem Wurmbestand.
Übrigens gibt es ja auch in Petersdorf ein Angelgeschäft. Dort bekommt man auch Würmer. Hab da aber erst einmal gekauft und die Würmer waren schnell malatt. Kann durchaus Zufall gewesen sein, weil es eine Gewitternacht war. Schade, das es Udo Schröters Angelgeschäft nicht mehr gibt, die Würmer von Udo waren immer Klasse.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, also graben will ich auch nicht. Dafür ist die Zeit zu knapp.
> Ich suche halt nen Laden auf Fehmarn oder in der Nähe bei dem man auch an Feiertagen Würmer bekommen kann.




Also bei Egon bekommst Du sie immer wenn er welche hat, und das ist eigentlich auch immer...


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Egon?????


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Egon Kock aus Grebin, der holt die Würmer aus Holland und versorgt hier oben dreivierel aller Angelgeschäfte. Auch Kalle in Neustadt und Baltic Köln beziehen von ihm...


----------



## xstsxxfxn (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Hallo an alle, 
dr Laden auf Fehmarn bei Penny hat zu Ostern wieder geöffnet.
Er wird gerade umgebaut, habe am Samstag mit dem neuen Verkäufer
den Harald dort angestellt hat gesprochen
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Hoffentlich gibt der neue Verkäufer auch den Urlaubern nette Tips.
Ich habe imer das Gefühl dass man die Standards bekommt.

Südwind = Sund, Ostwind = Marienleuchte, Nordwind = Niobe, Westwind = Westermakelsdorf

Habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie was anderes gehört, deswegen frage ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Micky (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Habe eben auch mit Harald telefoniert, der hat jetzt auch wieder SONNTAGS geöffnet. Werd nachher mal bei ihm einschauen und die Lage peilen.... #6

Ich geb dann heute Abend  hier mal ne GANZ AKTUELLE und 100%ig zuverlässige Auskunft ab.


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibt der neue Verkäufer auch den Urlaubern nette Tips.
> Ich habe imer das Gefühl dass man die Standards bekommt.
> 
> Südwind = Sund, Ostwind = Marienleuchte, Nordwind = Niobe, Westwind = Westermakelsdorf
> ...



Naja, ist ja auch nicht falsch


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist ja auch nicht falsch


Definitiv.
Wenn ich allerdings in der Lage bin eine Landkarte richtig rum zu halten finde ich das auch selber heraus. :m 

Die Verkäufer sollen ja keine Geheimtips verraten, aber ein paar Fanginfos wo es in den letzten Tagen gut lief wären schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Wulli (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

Moin, Leute!

Das mit den Wattis frischhalten ist ja so ne Sache. Aber ich habe das früher in Dänemark immer so gemacht:
Reichlich Wattis für 3-4 Tage graben (oder eben kaufen)
Einen großen Eimer nehmen und ordentlich Watt rein, Wasser drauf, Wattis rein. So haben die sich immer mehrere tage gehalten. Man muß nur ab und zu das Wasser wechseln und darauf achten, dass die Tierchen kühl stehen. Ich denke, so kann man die Feiertage locker überbrücken.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es auf der Insel an Ostern schon den einen oder anderen Angler geben wird und somit ein findiger Angelladenbesitzer sein Geschäft öffnen wird, damit Ihr Eure Euronen dalasst:q :q :q !!!

Ruf doch einfach mal bei der Turismuszentrale auf Fehmarn an....


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv.
> Wenn ich allerdings in der Lage bin eine Landkarte richtig rum zu halten finde ich das auch selber heraus. :m
> 
> Die Verkäufer sollen ja keine Geheimtips verraten, aber ein paar Fanginfos wo es in den letzten Tagen gut lief wären schon in Ordnung.




Dann schau lieber ins Board, da findest Du eher was passendes


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Wattwürmer?*

So habe ich es dann auch immer gehandhabt.

Mittlerweile kenne ich auch die Angelführer auswendig 
Ach mal schauen. Meist kommt doch alles anders als man denkt.

Hauptsache es läuft nicht wieder so wie im Herbst.
Kontinuierlicher SW Wind und ablaufendes Wasser.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da ist mir danna uch gar nichts zu eingefallen.


----------

